# Tack Sharp Photos



## acrit478 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello Everyone! 

I am having some issues trying to get sharp photos. I really have no idea whar I am doing wrong, because when I first got my camera (which is a Canon 60D) back in March I could get tack sharp photos left right and center! 

I am playing around with manual mode and now can`t get a single sharp picture, and it is becoming a little frustrating. It is like Auto Focus is not working properly or something, or maybe I am not doing it right. I have loved my 50mm 1.8 since I got it and use it for everything pretty much. Ever since switching to manual mode I can`t get a single usable picture. I have even tried going back to aperture priority and shutter priority, and still cannot get the same tack sharp images I could the first day, and month, I had it. 

I have tried increasing ISO, and using faster shutter speeds, which only gives me noise. Also have tried changing aperture but still only get a soft focus. Please please someone help!!!


----------



## Overread (Jun 8, 2012)

I've moved your thread into the beginners section as your questions are more related to method than to equipment. 

Secondly its very hard to give you any advice here which isn't generalist. For specific ideas on where you are going wrong we've really got to see some example photos from you. You need to show us some photos, plus also give specific info on how you took the photos, the lighting conditions, what you used in settings in the camera, if you used flash etc.... With that info we can get an idea of how you are thinking and where you might be going wrong. You're clearly looking at the aperture, shutter speed and ISO - so its likely just a case of expanding your understanding oh how those settings affect your exposure.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 8, 2012)

The likely culprits are often that the camera didn't really focus on your intended subject (e.g. you wanted the camera to focus on one area of the frame, but an auto-focus point detected a closer point where it could achieve a focus lock -- not on your intended subject), or the camera OR subject were moving too fast relative to shutter speed.  

If the camera isn't moving and the subject isn't moving and you don't allow the camera to auto-select the auto-focus point, then you should get sharp focus.  The middle f-stops typically yield the best performance that a lens is capable of providing (typically about 2 stops above whatever 'wide open' is for that particular lens... but it's often f/5.6, f/8, or maybe even f/11).  

We'd really have to see some specific images AND you'd need to post the details (what settings you used) when shooting.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jun 8, 2012)

As stated above, without the photos as a idea of the problem we really cannot help. Also the settings on said photo would also help, iso, shutter speed etc.


----------



## vtf (Jun 8, 2012)

Without even venturing to look at a photo I would imagine you shoot alot at 1.8. A 50 mm at 1.8 and 5' from subject gives you a plane of focus the thickness of .2 feet and at 10' only .81 feet for a perfectly still subject. The reason i make this guess is your recent switch to manual and the nortorious 50mm/1.8 all sounds like you are trying to use at aperture of 1.8 for the light. If wrong I apologize but this is common occurrance. Please go ahead and post some shots you want to show us the issues on. The best aperature on that lens is f4-8.
This might help, Online Depth of Field Calculator


----------



## unpopular (Jun 8, 2012)

It is also very likely that this is a post processing issue. The apperance of sharpness is just as important as actual sharpness. Control of local contrast and sharpening techniques are essential to get an image to appear "tack sharp"


----------



## Chris R (Jun 9, 2012)

Please post an example photo with EXIF data... I would suspect that vtf explained the most likely issue. Everyone that buys a f/1.x lens tries to use it wide open and wonders why they miss focus.


----------



## acrit478 (Jun 9, 2012)

I have been trying to shoot 1.8 but with little success. Well except for when I am shooting sleeping babies! But I am still having trouble getting my kids (2.5 and 6 months) who do move quite a lot! I have tried a 3-5 f but when I am inside just snapping pics I find that I do not get enough light and then have to crank the iso or slow the shutter ... But they move to much for a slower shutter .... I will post a couple pictures In a little while, just on my way out!


----------



## acrit478 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you all for gettin back to me so quick!!!! I will definatly try some of these suggestions!


----------



## Chris R (Jun 9, 2012)

acrit478 said:


> I have been trying to shoot 1.8 but with little success. Well except for when I am shooting sleeping babies! But I am still having trouble getting my kids (2.5 and 6 months) who do move quite a lot! I have tried a 3-5 f but when I am inside just snapping pics I find that I do not get enough light and then have to crank the iso or slow the shutter ... But they move to much for a slower shutter .... I will post a couple pictures In a little while, just on my way out!



There is your problem... simply stop shooting at f/1.8. There is very rarely any reason to shoot with your lens wide open and you'll never get "tack sharp" photos at that aperture even if you nail the focus. One of the best things you'll learn at this point is "just because your lens can go to f/1.8 doesn't mean it should."


----------



## morganza (Jun 10, 2012)

xjoewhitex said:


> As stated above, without the photos as a idea of the problem we really cannot help. Also the settings on said photo would also help, iso, shutter speed etc.



I agree with these comments.


----------



## Joshonator (Jun 10, 2012)

Use a tripod, keep the ISO at 800 or lower, use an aperture two stops away from the max or min aperture, use live view with 10x in manual focus to nail it, make sure you have the highest quality selected. Obviously these tips are not ideal for every situation, but if you still can't get a sharp image after doing this either you are being too picky or there's something wrong with your camera. Shooting in 1.8 focus is likely to be the biggest issue since moving backward or forward in the slightest will mess up the focus, and autofocus is useless in the dark.

EDIT: And if your shooting a moving subject you may as well forget 1.8.


----------



## Aayria (Jun 12, 2012)

I would suggest practicing your focus with as low an ISO as you can get....with as much outdoor light as you can find, on a stationary object.  Sometimes just shooting in ideal lighting to show what your camera/lens are really capable of will help a great deal.


----------

